# UCI läßt 29" bei XC Rennen zu !!  ??



## checky (13. August 2003)

Ihr habts sicherlich auch schon gelesen.
Was soll das denn ???????
Da werden demnächst bei schnellen & anspruchslosen XC Kursen oder Marathons (die ja meist technisch nichts abverlangen), nur noch Crossräder am Start sein & den 26 zöllern mächtig um die Ohren fahren.
Und alles nur wegen Gary & seiner unbeschreiblichen Arroganz.

Was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## Principia (13. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *Ihr habts sicherlich auch schon gelesen.
> Was soll das denn ???????
> Da werden demnächst bei schnellen & anspruchslosen XC Kursen oder Marathons (die ja meist technisch nichts abverlangen), nur noch Crossräder am Start sein & den 26 zöllern mächtig um die Ohren fahren.
> ...




kurz und knapp: *nix*

ganz ehrlich, es gibt mtb rennen und es gibt crossrennen, also was soll der mist....ob dies eine gleichberechtigung der fahrer bedeutet, halte i´ch für dahingestellt !
aber trotzdem denke ich das sich dieser trend (wenn es einen geben sollte  )wie fast alle, irgendwann wieder legt....

*26 rules*, größere räder gehören auf die straße oder in crossrennen 

gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Dos (13. August 2003)

Grundsätzlich denke ich, dass die verschiedenen Radtypen voneinander getrennt starten sollten. Aber meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem auch noch an ganz anderer Stelle:

Die XC Kurse sind größtenteils ein Witz. Da wird auf Waldautobahnen im Rennen ein 25er bis 30er Schnitt hingelegt, es bilden sich Windschatten-Gruppen usw. *Das ist kein Mountain Biking!* Konvertierte Straßenprofis fahren den etablierten MTB Pros um die Ohren, ohne jemals auf einem MTB trainiert zu haben. MTB Pros fahren 80-90% auf der Straße. Was soll das?

Deshalb meine Forderung, um Exzesse, wie 28 oder 29" Laufräder gleich von vorne herein zu vermeiden: die Kurse müssen anspruchsvoller werden. Ich meine keinen Pseudo-Freeriding Kurs, aber ein paar steile Stellen oder ruppige Passagen, die mit einem 8kg Teil und 1.5" Reifen einfach nicht zu meistern sind, werden ihre Wirkung zeigen.

Bitte um entschuldigung, aber in der Ebene ballern kann jeder. Zu einem guten MTB Racer gehört mehr und das sollte sich in den Kursen wiederspiegeln. Man denke an die tollkühnen Einlagen von Miguel Martinez während der MTB TdF. Das war Mountainbiking vom Feinsten. Ich frage mich immer noch, wie er das mit 4cm Federweg geschafft hat?!?


----------



## checky (13. August 2003)

so ist es. Wir brauchen einfach mehr verblockte Singletrails welche mit Wurzeln & Steinen gespickt sind & die nicht nur Bergab, sondern auch Bergauf. 
Es muß einfach die Fahrtechnik mehr gefordert werden, so dass sich ein gesundes (50/50 ? ) Verhältniss aus konditionellem (kraft) Anspruch & dem reinen technischen Anspruch ergibt. Ist natürlich nicht immer realisierbar, aber ich persönlich fahre auch lieber auf technisch harten Kursen, als auf so Heizerautobahnen. 

Dies wird sich aber leider niemals durchsetzen können, weil die Veranstalter dann weniger verdienen. Auf Rennen mags ja noch gehen, aber auf Marathon, was ja inzwischen ein Volkssport ist, wirds des nie geben weil eben auch sehr viele Anfänger dabei sind & gerade die das Geld bringen.


----------



## RobBj123 (13. August 2003)

Hmm... ich sehe das Problem nicht so ganz... Jeder sollte doch das Rad wählen können, mit dem er meint, die Strecke am besten meistern zu können. Wenn jemand ein Crossrad einsetzen will, warum nicht?!? Und mir fällt im Moment kein XC Rennkurs ein, den ich lieber mit dem Crosser gefahren wäre...

Solange es ein "normales" Fahrrad bleib, finde ich, sollte dieses auch bei Rennen eingesetzt werden dürfen!

- Robert, der auch schon überlegt hat in Zierenberg mit dem Crosser zu starten ;-)


----------



## checky (14. August 2003)

Sicherlich ist jedem die Wahl frei gestellt, aber ich finde, dass Crosser nix mehr mit MTB zu schaffen haben & den Spass am eigentlichen Biken unterdrücken (ist natürlich subjektiv). Auf schnellen Kursen, wie z.B. der Marathon in Willingen ist man mit einem Crosser doch deutlich schneller unterwegs & hat somit einen Wettbewerbsvorteil. Müssen sich denn nun alle einen Crosser kaufen um noch vorne dabei sein zu können. Mir z.B. macht es auf nem Crosser keinen Spass, ich weiß aber eben das man damit auf technisch wenig anspruchvollen Strecken schneller unterwegs ist als mit dem MTB.
Genau das ist eben nicht fair. 

Vielleicht werden die Wertungen getrennt, dann solls mir egal sein, ansonsten haben Crosser (oder andere 29 Zöller) auf nem MTB Rennen nix verloren.

Ist ja als würde man nen Tourenwagen auf ne einfache Rallystrecke schicken.


----------



## Principia (5. April 2004)

look at this:







http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=5768


----------



## checky (5. April 2004)

Der Text dazu:


> (05.04.04/ak) Sowohl beim Shortrace als auch beim U23-Rennen setzte der erfolgreiche Schweizer ein modifiziertes Mountainbike ein, so wie es nach der neuen Regel zulässig ist
> 
> 
> 28 Zoll Laufräder, schmale Reifen, Starrgabel, vorne ein 48er Kettenblatt. Keine Beschreibung eines Cross-Rades, sondern eines Mountainbikes, wie es von der UCI seit Jahresbeginn zugelassen ist. Mit so einer Rennmaschine war Florian Vogel (Swisspower Team) , Sieger des Shortraces und des U23-Rennens, in Reinach äußerst erfolgreich unterwegs. Klar freute er sich über seine Siege. Doch eigentlich wollte er damit gegen eine Entwicklung im Mountainbikesport demonstrieren, die von vielen Sportlern abgelehnt wird. Während im Straßenradsport Gewicht und Geometrie ganz klar reglementiert sind, öffnete der Weltradsportverband zum 01. Januar Tür und Tor. Klar muss man auch mit so einem Cross-Rad treten  aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit meinem normalen Mountainbike auf diesem Kurs soweit nach vorne gefahren wäre gibt der 21-jährige Schweizer zu. Ich will darauf aufmerksam machen, dass diese Entwicklung nicht gut ist! fährt er fort. In Zukunft  wenn sich nichts ändert  werden wir dann mit drei Rädern zu den Rennen anreisen müssen: einem Hardtail, einem Fully und einem Cross-Rad. Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder? Auf jeden Fall will Vogel die neue Freiheit und die damit verbundenen Erfolgschancen nutzen  zum Beispiel beim Weltcup in Madrid, dessen Cross-ähnlicher Kurs quasi prädestiniert ist für den Einsatz eines Cross-Rades  und hofft, dass das möglichst bald von der UCI wieder verboten wird. Im Interesse des Sports.



Florian spricht mir aus der Seele. 
Allerdings besteht hier eben auch die ganz große Gefahr, dass etliche folgen werden & dann eben bei technisch einfachen Strecken (was wohl bei geschätzten 95% aller Marathon der Fall ist) MTBs keinerlei Chancen mehr haben.
Und wer ist schuld ? Ich verachte Gary Fisher dafür (der sich ja nur aus Profitgründen dafür stark gemacht hat).


----------



## Manitou (5. April 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habts sicherlich auch schon gelesen.
> Was soll das denn ???????
> Da werden demnächst bei schnellen & anspruchslosen XC Kursen oder Marathons (die ja meist technisch nichts abverlangen), nur noch Crossräder am Start sein & den 26 zöllern mächtig um die Ohren fahren.
> Und alles nur wegen Gary & seiner unbeschreiblichen Arroganz.
> ...




Ich denke nicht das Gary sich das so vorgestellt hat!!! 


Manitou


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. April 2004)

Weiß jemand, ob Drop Bars (also Rennlenker) bei MTB Wettbewerben zulässig sind?

Ich war gestern noch mal auf dem CX unterwegs und es ist einfach der Hammer. Im Kölner Stadtwald einen guten 27er Schnitt hinzulegen ist einfach ein spezielles Vergnügen. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, so ein Rennen zu bestreiten.

Danke Gary.


----------



## headbug (5. April 2004)

Ich habe nur 28"er finde es aber trotzdem eine Sauerei, da ich denke das wir unsere eingenen Rennen fahren können (wie auch immer man sie nennen will)
Mal ganz ehrlich und offen gesagt:
Gary du bist ein A$chloch

(Falls sich hier jemand Gary nennt ist dieser nicht gemeint)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ko5tik (5. April 2004)

25er Schnitt bei Marathins ist schon längst erreicht - Einfach auf Platt & Co
schauen... 

Und die Marathons  die ich mehr als ein Mal fahre sing grosstenteils technisch Avspruchsvoll. ( Gilserberg, Wombach, Frammersbach, Rhens ) 

Ich wurde mal gerne sehen wie man mit 28'' eine 30% rampe hochkomt...
( oder 30% runter... ) 

Und was die Waldautobahnausflüge angeht - ich verschwende mein Geld nur wenn es nicht anders geht ( Z.b. an der Finanzamt  )


----------



## Thunderbird (5. April 2004)

Tja, hier im Südschwarzwald sind die XC-Rennen (Tälercup) so anspruchsvoll, 
dass da keiner auf den Gedanken kommt, mit eine Crossrad zu starten. Mein 
schönstes Erlebnis war es, eine Rennradprofi bei den Lizenzlern zuzuschauen.
Der ist (mit einem MTB!) auf den Downhills halb so schnell gefahren wie ein 
Hobbyfahrer. Keine Chance ohne Fahrtechnik.   

Bei Marathons wäre das allerdings schon etwas ungerecht. Nur denke ich,
dass die Crosser sich auch auf relativ leichten Strecken eher einen Platten
holen, als richtige MTBer. Ich würd's nicht riskieren. Da beschimpfe ich
lieber alle Schmalspurfahrer, die ich trotz ihrer Crossräder überhole.   

Thb


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. April 2004)

Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren (5?) in Bühlertal den Schwarzwald-Tälercup mit gefahren (DNF nach Platten). Auf der Strecke von damals wäre ich mit meinem CX locker mit gefahren, auf dem kurzen Stück bergab hätte ich bei absolut sicherer Fahrweise vielleicht 5-10 Sekunden verloren. Danach, beim langen Stück bergauf ohne steile Stellen hätte ich mit dem 8 kg CX locker 30 Sekunden gut gemacht, wenn nicht mehr. Allein der Rennlenker bringt so viel bergauf.

Deswegen noch mal meine Frage: sind Rennlenker in MTB Rennen erlaubt?


----------



## Thunderbird (5. April 2004)

@ Dr. Dos: OK - Bühlertal kenne ich nicht. Wittnau ist auch noch so 
grenzwertig, aber Langenbrand z.B. ist, bzw. war geil!

Bring ein Rennlenker wirklich soo viel?! Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
Da dreh' ich lieber den Vorbau um und hab' wenigstens noch Kontrolle über
mein Bike. Wenn's beim XC mal zum Gedränge kommt, hat man mit Rennlenker
doch verloren.

Thb


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. April 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Bring ein Rennlenker wirklich soo viel?! Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
> Da dreh' ich lieber den Vorbau um und hab' wenigstens noch Kontrolle über
> mein Bike. Wenn's beim XC mal zum Gedränge kommt, hat man mit Rennlenker
> doch verloren.
> ...



drehst du den vorbau bei jeder auffahrt um?   

fakt ist doch, daß der rennradlenker vielmehr griffpositionen erlaubt und mit der unterlenkerhaltung am berg ein riesenvorteil entsteht....


----------



## Intenserider (5. April 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> verachte Gary Fisher dafür (der sich ja nur aus Profitgründen dafür stark gemacht hat).



Ohne Gary Fisher wüsstest Du heute vielleicht nicht einmal, was ein Bike ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (5. April 2004)

Stimmt auch.

Ich bin ein CCler trotzdem meine Meinung dazu:

Man kann es aus 2 Seiten sehen:

Einerseits sollte doch jeder ein Bike nehmen dürfen, wie er es sich vorstellt.
Wozu regeln???
Wenn es einen Vorteil bringt, warum nicht. Bleibt jeden Freigestellt.

Andererseits kann sich nicht jeder 2 Racebikes leisten und so haben natürlich diese einen Nachteil.

Mir persönlich hat die 29" Idee gar nicht so schlecht gefallen (ganz im Gegensatz zu 24" Laufrädern, denen ich nichts abgewinnen kann), da der Rollwiderstand sicher geringer ist.
Das Prob ist eher, bei den heutigen Federwegen bekommen wir ein Platz, Höhen und Längenproblem.


----------



## HeinerFD (5. April 2004)

Ich kann Euer Problem kann ich absolut nicht verstehen:

1. hat sich irgendwer über die ersten Federgabeln beschwert oder gar über Fullies bei XC-Rennen?
2. Jeder kann seine Federgabel gegen eine Stargabel tauschen und sich dazu schmale Reifen ans Rad bauen
3. Sind denn schmale Reifen so vorteilhaft? Meiner Erfahrung nach rollen sie schlechter (ausgenommen sehr harte, glatte Wege oder Teer)
3. Sind denn große Laufräder so vorteilhaft? Klar, sie rollen besser über Unebenheiten. Dafür sind sie um einiges schlechter zu beschleunigen.
4. Ich finde es gut, dass im MTB-Sport nicht der selbe "Regulierungs-Wahn" herrscht wie z. B. im Straßenrennsport:

was haltet ihr davon: 
Zulässig sind nur noch Hardtails mit min 9,6 kg, Frontfederweg max. 68mm, max. Lenkerbreite 580mm, Reifenbreit min 1,6" max 2,1".

Heiner


----------



## Thunderbird (5. April 2004)

Wahlfreiheit des Materials finde ich prinzipiell auch wichtig.
Reiche Biker haben allerdings schon auf "normalen" Bikes Vorteile, nur dann 
eben eher auf technisch schweren Strecken, wenn es auf gute Federelemente
usw. ankommt. Wenn jetzt auch noch Crossbikes zugelassen werden, haben
Biker mit weniger dickem Geldbeutel auch da das Nachsehen.

Aber im Endeffekt macht doch gerade die Ungleichheit den Reiz bei Rennen
aus, oder? Ich finde es geil, wenn ich mit dem Fully einen Hardtailfahrer am
Berg abhängen kann oder staune, wenn ein Hardtailfahrer bergab wegzieht.

Thb


----------



## checky (6. April 2004)

Intenserider schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Gary Fisher wüsstest Du heute vielleicht nicht einmal, was ein Bike ist!



 zum Glück gabs da ja noch den Herrn Breezer & Chance ..............
& um so schlimmer ist es wenn so einer aus Profitgier die eigene Erfindung (ich halte ihn eher für nen Mitläufer der vergangenen Zeiten) neu Erfinden möchte & eigentlich zwei ganz klar abgegrenzte Disziplinen & Rädertypen vermischt & aus Frust über die Nichtakzeptanz am Markt dann mal eben durch seinen großen Namen das Reglement zu seinen Gunsten umschreiben läßt.
Sorry, aber das ist unterste Schublade.

Ist irgendwer von Euch schonmal gemeinsam mit Crossern nen MTB Kurs mit Druck abgefahren ? Mit dem MTB hat man in den seltensten Fällen eine Chance gegen die Crosser. Die wenigen sehr technischen Passagen in einem Rennen (auch Rennen auf WC Niveau um die ganzen ach so tollen Techniker hier zu beruhigen [ich zähle mich auch dazu]) heben den Zeitverlust nicht annähernd auf den ein Crosser auf ebenen Streckenabschnitten & Anstiegen reinholt.


----------



## Thunderbird (6. April 2004)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Ist irgendwer von Euch schonmal gemeinsam mit Crossern nen MTB Kurs mit Druck abgefahren ? Mit dem MTB hat man in den seltensten Fällen eine Chance gegen die Crosser.



Ich bin vor zwei Wochen bei einem Cross-Duathlon (laufen, biken, laufen) auf einer 
Waldwegstrecke mit 3 Runden à 80Hm & 4km als Fahrer in einer 2er-Staffel angetreten.
Da waren natürlich Crossräder erlaubt. Es ist aber nur der Fahrer des Siegerteams
mit einem sauscharfen Crossrad angetreten, das _nur_ aus Tuningteilen bestand.
Der hat mir in in etwas unter 30 Minuten 74 Sekunden abgenommen.
Der war (an dem Tag wenigstens) aber einfach fitter, als ich. Das Crossrad
hat dann vielleicht noch 30 Sekunden ausgemacht, aber das war dann auch egal.

Thb


----------



## phiro (7. April 2004)

ich finde diese Regelung auch bedenklich, wie Vogel schon anmerkte, werden die CC-Profs dann bald mit 3 Radtypen zu den Rennen fahren, da hast du als Amateurfahrer ohne finanzielle Unterstützung erst recht keine Chance mehr

aber Reinach und vorallem das Short-Race sind ja wie geschaffen für so ein Rad, dass Shortrace ist ja fast ein Kriterium, nur auf Wiese und nicht auf Asphalt
bei nem 30er Schnitt bringt son Rad schon ne Menge

und wie man dem Rennbericht entnehmen konnte, mit den vielen Gruppen, war das Rennen sehr flach und schnell

die normalen WC-Rennen sind wesentlich anspruchsvoller, wenn da selbst die Profs nur Schnitte von 17 oder 18 km/h fahren
dort hat so ein Rad keine Vorteile

aber habe ich auch schon selbst gemerkt, bei leichten MAs kannste mit Starrgabel (nur ein Element des Crossers) wirklich Zeit rausholen, weil hochzu knallst du ohne Verlust hoch und runter biste net viel langsamer, allerdings durch die neuen Hightech-Gabeln ist dieser Vorteil heutzutage praktisch nicht mehr da

habs aber letztes WE selbst gemerkt, direkt hinter mir war (in nem Lizenz-CC-Race) einer mit nem komplett starrem Bike (war sogar eher ein Trekkingrahmen als MTB-Rahmen) und Rohloff-Nabe unterwegs, der hat vorallem im flachen tierig betrieb gemacht

naja, mal schauen wie sichs entwickelt


----------



## fab1o (8. April 2004)

haha, vogel hat sie vorgeführt!!!

shortrace reinach war übrigens nicht nur auf wiese, sondern auch asphalt und feldweg. ja, rennstrecke war nicht sehr bergig!


----------



## Storck-Freak (8. April 2004)

@ phiro

Ich weiß wer hinter dir war, der war zwei Plätze vor mir.   

Und werde ich dich in Berlin sehen?

Haste dazwischen noch irgendwo nen Wettkampf?

Naja die Regelung der UCI find ich nicht so toll und kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, es gibt halt MTB Rennen und Crossrennen, oder darf man da bei Crossrennen jetzt auch mit nen Stino MTB fahren???

Tschü


----------



## Wave (8. April 2004)

bei Crossrennen darfste auch mitm MTB fahren (zu mindest in den nachwuchsklassen...wie es bei den Hauptklassen aussieht weiss ch nicht)

man darf nur ekine Bar-Ends benutzne und der Lanker darf nur maximal xx cm breit sein


----------



## phiro (8. April 2004)

scott-rider schrieb:
			
		

> shortrace reinach war übrigens nicht nur auf wiese, sondern auch asphalt und feldweg. ja, rennstrecke war nicht sehr bergig!



naja, wenn noch Asphalt dabei war isses ja noch besser für den Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (8. April 2004)

Storck-Freak schrieb:
			
		

> @ phiro
> 
> Ich weiß wer hinter dir war, der war zwei Plätze vor mir.
> 
> ...



hehe ach du bists   
herzlich willkommen, wie lange schwirrsten schon hier rum 

joa in Berlin binsch auch dabei, wenn wir wieder ne endlose Rundenzahl auf dieser blöden Strecke fahren werden (bestimmt wieder 14 oder so)   

fahr dieses WE nen 10h-MA mit jemandem ausm Forum (der bigf00t, der wohnt auch in DD), und dann natürlich MÜNSINGEN   

bis bald

@all

man kann selbst manchmal bei Cross-LVMs mit MTB fahren (auch bei den Herren), aber damit hast du eh keine Chance, würde da eher mein RR etwas modifizieren


----------



## realbiker (12. April 2004)

Eure Meinungen sind grundsätzlich sehr einleuchtend aber ich denke ihr schreibt da ohne jemals ein 29" MOUNTAINBIKE gefahren zu sein! :-(

Ein 29" Bike fährt sich ähnlich wie ein Softtail und damit kann man Sachen fahren mit denen andere kaum möglich sind am besten ihr probiert selber mal so ein Bike aus jeder der es einmal gefahren ist wird wissen wovon ich rede! 

Zur Reglementierung, muss es denn wirklich sein dass im Bikesport alles so wie auf der Straße abläuft - strenge Limits für alles ??? Ich finde nicht.

In diesem Sinne - 29" rules !!!


----------



## phiro (12. April 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Meinungen sind grundsätzlich sehr einleuchtend aber ich denke ihr schreibt da ohne jemals ein 29" MOUNTAINBIKE gefahren zu sein! :-(
> 
> Ein 29" Bike fährt sich ähnlich wie ein Softtail und damit kann man Sachen fahren mit denen andere kaum möglich sind am besten ihr probiert selber mal so ein Bike aus jeder der es einmal gefahren ist wird wissen wovon ich rede!
> 
> ...



sicher ist es vielleicht gut zu fahren, aber MTB ist nun mal 26 Zoll und nicht 29 Zoll

deshalb finde ich es blödsinnig solche Räder dort zuzulassen, ganz unabhängig davon ob es sich gut fährt oder nicht, es ist halt kein richtiges MTB


----------



## karstb (12. April 2004)

in der wm sollten sie es doch zulassen, aber nicht bei amateuren, wo dann einer nur deshalb gewinnt, weil er das bessere material hat. sicher kann man auch jetzt schon mit besserem material zeit rausholen, aber nicht in dem maße.
und die profis haben doch wohl geld genug für ein drittes rad. ansonsten wäre ja eine regelung denkbar, dass jeder innerhalb einer serie (bundesliga......) nur ein rad benutzen darf, und wenn er am saisonanfang mit nem 29er ankommt, muss er es das ganze jahr fahren. das wäre wieder fair. aber das wird wohl niemand machen.........


----------



## realbiker (16. April 2004)

Hu hu was sagt ihr dazu - endlich Leute die checken dass 29"er besser gehen !!!


----------



## realbiker (16. April 2004)

Mehr Infos hier:
http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=5876&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## phiro (16. April 2004)

is ja auch klar warum die damit besser zurecht kommen, sind ja auch Crosser

MTB sollte weiterhin 26" bleiben, die großen Räder gehören in den Winter zu den Crossfahrern und nirgends woanders hin


----------



## Catsoft (16. April 2004)

Hallo!
Ich finde die Regel blödsinn. Nicht jeder kann  (oder wil)l sich mehrere Räder leisten. Die Gesponsorten bekommen die gestellt und da macht es auch nix wenn das Rad den Einsatz nicht überlebt. Gibts halt ein neues. Unsereiner muß schon schauen, dass sein Material die Saison überlebt. Das zweite Problem ist natürlich, daß die ev. mit den Kisten die Downhills nicht runterkommen, dich aber Bergauf auf breitem Weg überholt haben. Dann können die "gemütlich" bergab laufen, du kommst ja in technischen Passagen nicht vorbei  
Die Funktionäre bekommen alles kaputt, warum ist eigentlich der Rennlenker immer noch verboten (Tomac war schon ein toller Hecht!)

gruß
Robert


----------



## amazombi (18. April 2004)

ich für meinen teil finde es gut dass jedem die freie wahl des rades überlassen bleibt. das ganze wird ja erst dann zum problem wenn bei einem eigentlich als mtb wettkampf ausgeschriebenen rennen ein crossrad schneller ist als ein mtb, und dann, denke ich, sollte man nicht das material reglementieren sondern eher mal darüber nachdenken die strecke so zu gestalten das mtb's halt wieder schneller sind. das problem ist doch das die strecken zunehmend zu drückerkursen verkommen bei denen vom start weg abartig gebolzt werden muß um in einer schnellen gruppe zu sein. wenn man da am start eines 120km rennens den zug verpasst kann man, zumindest wenn man sich nach vorne orientiert, auch direkt aussteigen weil vorne munter manschaftszeitfahren läuft. bin heute etwa kellerwald/gilserberg gefahren, hatte in den ersten 10minuten großflächig eine zahl größergleich 50  auf der uhr und blutgeschmack im mund, da hätte man sich für die strecke besser einen zeitfahraufsatz montiert. der sieger auf der langen strecke hat übrigens dann einen knappen 30er schnitt gezogen. finde es nur konsequent wenn mtb kurse straßenrenneignung haben entsprechendes material zuzulassen. wenn ich artenschutz für mtb's propagiere muß ich als nächstes nach der daseinsberechtung von mountainbikes an sich fragen. und irgendwann bin ich dann soweit das ich hardtails verbieten muß weil die auf vielen strecken trotz aller propaganda von BIKE und konsorten schneller sind als die 125mm scheibenbremsfullys die mittlerweile laut "fachpresse" notwendig sind wenn man mal über kopfsteinpflaster fahren will (o-ton MTB magazin: "nur wer den singletrail scheut wie der teufel das weihwasser und ausschließlich auf ausgebauten waldwegen unterwegs ist kauft sich heute noch ein hardtail"). also: keine gängelung der (letztendlich ohnehin entscheidenden) fahrers, wer sich nicht von einem crossrad ledern lassen will soll halt keine verkappten crossrennen mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (18. April 2004)

also bei den MAs isses wirklich manchmal krass, was da für Schnitte gedrückt werden, dass ist nicht mehr feierlich

aber selbst im CC isses manchmal so
war gestern in Münsingen, bin dort B/C-Rennen gefahren, hatte immerhin nen Schnitt von knapp über 20km/h, der Elitesieger heute hatte über 23km/h
schon recht schnell fürn CC
aber: die Streckenbauer hatten kurz vor Start-Ziel einige Schikanen und künstliche Hindernisse aufgebaut, wo du manchmal so langsam warst das du fast umgefallen bist, dass hat das Tempo deutlich gedrosselt
sonst wäre wohl für die Elite nen Schnitt von 26km/h rausgekommen, dass hat nix mehr mit CC zu tun
also das hätte Stevens-Jeantex gut mit den (Fast-)Crossern fahren können, aber die haben se ja geklaut bekommen   

aber ich hatte echt mehr erwartet, auf 5km nur 120HM ist für ein E1-Rennen echt zu wenig, dazu fast nur Forstwege, schon ein wenig enttäuschend fand ich

naja, da lob ich mir Strecken wie Altenberg, da kommste net weit mit 29"   

gruß


----------



## realbiker (19. April 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> naja, da lob ich mir Strecken wie Altenberg, da kommste net weit mit 29"
> 
> gruß



Wieso komm ich nicht weit mit 29" - mit diesem Bike komm ich sicher weiter als mit einem 26" Hardtail !!!






Naja bei uns in Österreich sehen die XCs zum Glück etwas interessanter aus   !!!


----------



## checky (19. April 2004)

Ob der DIMB mit seiner Stimmengewalt nix gegen die 29" ausrichten kann ?


----------



## phiro (19. April 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso komm ich nicht weit mit 29" - mit diesem Bike komm ich sicher weiter als mit einem 26" Hardtail !!!
> 
> Naja bei uns in Österreich sehen die XCs zum Glück etwas interessanter aus   !!!



hä versteh ich jetzt nicht......

Woher willst du wissen wie die Strecke in Altenberg ist, und warum sollst du mit er 29"-Möhre schneller sein.

Und wie "anders" sollen die Strecken in Ö-Land sein?

Anders als Münsingen oder Altenberg oder wie?


----------



## Manitou (19. April 2004)

demnächst kommen dann solche Geräte!!! 







Manitou


----------



## odelay (19. April 2004)

also mit dem Crosser (Cross-Rennrad) hab ich auch im hÃ¤rteren GelÃ¤nde keine Schwierigkeiten an MTBs dran zu bleiben, technisch ist fast alles fahrbar was auch in CC-Rennen so kommt
schwierig wird es nur bei allem wo man Angst um DurchschlÃ¤ge hat, also GerÃ¶llfelder bzw. verblockte Steinpassagen oder ausgefahrene Wurzeltrails
da muss man im Vergleich zum MTB deutlich langsamer durch oder man rennt da man sich sonst auch mit 6,5 bar auf den 32mm Reifen einen Durchschlag holt bzw. Ã¼ber die Schmerzgrenze hinaus durchgeschÃ¼ttelt wird
in diesem Fall bringen Federgabel ud dicke Reifen wirklich etwas und hier kommen dann die 29er is Spiel da hat man beides dran

hier noch mal was aus dem Fertigmacher von Mr. Cunningham himself:



			
				aus dem Fertigmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Charlieâs Thoughts on Bigwheel Bikes
> 
> The debate about pros and cons of âbigwheelâ bikes trundles on. I offer my two cents worth:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (19. April 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> hä versteh ich jetzt nicht......
> 
> Woher willst du wissen wie die Strecke in Altenberg ist, und warum sollst du mit er 29"-Möhre schneller sein.
> 
> ...




GUTEN MORGEN SCHLAFT IHR ALLE - NUR DIE STEVENS LEUTE WOLLTEN MIT QUERBIKES FAHREN - ABER ES GIBT AUCH 29"er BIKES !!!!   

Infos: http://www.fisherbikes.com/fisher101/index.asp?tech=twoniner

Vorteile mehr Auflagefläche der Reifen und dadurch mehr Traktion und Komfort plus weniger Pannen !!! Außerdem laufen die großen Laufräder besser über Hindernisse !!!   


Und nun zu den Strecken bei uns *fg*


----------



## phiro (19. April 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> GUTEN MORGEN SCHLAFT IHR ALLE - NUR DIE STEVENS LEUTE WOLLTEN MIT QUERBIKES FAHREN - ABER ES GIBT AUCH 29"er BIKES !!!!



du scheinst das was VERSCHLAFEN zu haben

wo steht bitte das Stevens-Jeantex mit Querbikes fahren wollte, die wollten normale 29"er fahren, so wie Florian Vogel


----------



## realbiker (19. April 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> du scheinst das was VERSCHLAFEN zu haben
> 
> wo steht bitte das Stevens-Jeantex mit Querbikes fahren wollte, die wollten normale 29"er fahren, so wie Florian Vogel



Was sind bitte normale 29" - das sind meiner Meinung nach Bike wie das Fisher oben mit Reifen die mind. 2.0 breit sind und Vogel und Stevens wären mit max. 1,75er Reifen gefahren!   
Außerdem fahren die nur die normalen 26er Rahmen mit anderen Laufrädern also keine "echten" 29er.

Und außerdem was streit ich mich da mit jemanden ab der wahrscheinlich noch kein 29er in echt gesehen hat geschweige denn gefahren ist!   

So long ride hard !!!


----------



## phiro (19. April 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind bitte normale 29" - das sind meiner Meinung nach Bike wie das Fisher oben mit Reifen die mind. 2.0 breit sind und Vogel und Stevens wären mit max. 1,75er Reifen gefahren!
> Außerdem fahren die nur die normalen 26er Rahmen mit anderen Laufrädern also keine "echten" 29er.



naja von mir aus, nur es gibt genug die fahren auch an normalen MTBs Reifen die dünner als 2.0 sind, deshalb macht das für mich keinen Unterschied



			
				realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem was streit ich mich da mit jemanden ab der wahrscheinlich noch kein 29er in echt gesehen hat geschweige denn gefahren ist!



binsch noch net und will ich auch nicht, ich bin MTBer und nicht son Mischmaschfahrer   

gruß


----------



## odelay (20. April 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun zu den Strecken bei uns *fg*



Geile CC-Strecke   
gbt es irgendwo noch mehr Fotos davon ??


----------



## realbiker (20. April 2004)

odelay schrieb:
			
		

> Geile CC-Strecke
> gbt es irgendwo noch mehr Fotos davon ??




Klar unter www.mtb-windhaag.at

Auf dieser Strecke hat sich unser österreichischer Meister Christoph Sokoup letztes Jahr die Hand gebrochen!   

Viele Elitefahrer haben dann sogar runtergeschoben!


----------



## der alte ron (20. April 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun zu den Strecken bei uns *fg*


Krass ! Sah die ganze strecke so aus !? Das reinste trailparadies  , nur das die leute die da drauf fahren es ganz schön eilig zu haben scheinen . CC würde ich auch gern mal fahren können aber da sollte meine saisonvobereitung warscheinlich anders aussehen als sie heuer war .
Ich habe mich übrigens gerade hier in dem thread grob eingelesen und da tauchte bei mir die frage auf wozu eigentlich die diskussion um zwei räder , die man angeblich braucht , man bräuchte doch eigentlich nur einen zweiten laufradsatz und schon hätte man einen 28 zöller , wäre dann allerdings auf scheibenbremsen angewiesen . Nur so ein gedanke . 
Nikolay


----------



## realbiker (20. April 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Krass ! Sah die ganze strecke so aus !? Das reinste trailparadies  , nur das die leute die da drauf fahren es ganz schön eilig zu haben scheinen . CC würde ich auch gern mal fahren können aber da sollte meine saisonvobereitung warscheinlich anders aussehen als sie heuer war .
> Ich habe mich übrigens gerade hier in dem thread grob eingelesen und da tauchte bei mir die frage auf wozu eigentlich die diskussion um zwei räder , die man angeblich braucht , man bräuchte doch eigentlich nur einen zweiten laufradsatz und schon hätte man einen 28 zöller , wäre dann allerdings auf scheibenbremsen angewiesen . Nur so ein gedanke .
> Nikolay



Ja die ganze Strecke ist so - echt ein wilder Kurs auf dem viele Stürze und Ausfälle zu begklagen waren!   
Aber dank 29"er und Fullys verlieren auch solche Strecken ihre Schwierigkeiten!   

Zum Thema 2. Laufradsatz dass ist es ja was ich euch beibringen will - STEVENS und der VOGEL haben einfach ein 26er Bike genommen und einen 28" Laufradsatz reingegeben - also eigentlich mehr Querfeldeinbike.
Die 29" Bikes von Fisher, Nisiki, Be One, ... sind aber echte Mountainbikes mit 29" Gabeln, normal breiten MTB Reifen, ... und die bekommt man nicht in einen 26er Rahmen oder ne Gabel rein!


----------



## realbiker (20. April 2004)

Hier zum Vergleich:


----------



## amazombi (20. April 2004)

@realbiker:
denke die meisten hier haben mittlerweile mitbekommen das du stolzer besitzer eines "echten" 29 zöllers bist. soweit ich das aber verstanden habe hat die uci nicht ausschließlich die produkte der firma fischer zum wettbewerbseinsatz freigegeben, sonder alles was reglementkonform mit dieser reifengröße daher kommt. und die grundfrage war wohl schon was die mehrheit der hier anwesenden davon hält, dass in hinkunft die wahl des materials eine noch entscheidendere rolle spielen könnte. dass man mit 29zöllern (ich vermute mal nicht nur mit denen von fischer) schnell fahren kann hat ja eigentlich niemand (ob mit oder ohne eigene fahrerfahrung) bestritten, vielmehr war genau diese beobachtung anlaß diesen thread aufzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (20. April 2004)

die fotos zum vergelich sind ja sehr einleuchtend-aber was macht jemand, der nicht annähernd 2 meter groß ist (so wie die bikes eingestellt sind........)?
und wie groß ist überhaupt der radstand eines 29er so normalerweise? nach meinen erfahrungen spielen da wenige cm in bezug auf die wendigkeit eine große rolle.


----------



## 328 (20. April 2004)

Also ich bin noch kein 29er gefahren aber eins is sicher :

Zu den Rennen:

Egal ob HT, Softtail, Fully oder 29er , DAS EINZIGE WAS WIRKLICH ZÄHLT
SIND DIE TECHNIK UND DIE MUKIS DER FAHRER !

Man hat zwar auf bestimmten Strecken mit bestimmten Bikes 
Vorteile (was bringt mir der Vorteil wenn ich trotzdem nix draufhab?!?),
aber im großen und ganzen is es ziemlich egal !!!!

Wenn wer glaubt mit einem Fully, HT, oder einem 29 besser zu fahren -
dann soll er/sie doch ! 

Obs wirklich was bringt ist wieder eine andere Geschichte !


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. April 2004)

Die Grenzen sind ja ohnehin schon verschwommen. Es gibt ja auch schon XC Rennen, die mit Slicks gefahren werden.







Vielleicht sollte man, anstatt die Technik zu reglementieren, das Gelände reglementieren...


----------



## kleinenbremer (24. April 2004)

Ich bin leider noch nie ein Rennen gefahren(gibts hier nicht,...bin nicht allzu mobil), aber ich denke auch, dass XC nicht zu Forsweg rennen mutieren sollte. Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie so ein XC Rennen aussehen sollte, aber ich wäre für teilweise extrem starke !ANSTIEGE!. Die schafft man wohl nicht mit Slicks und braucht neben Kondition auch noch ne menge KRaft. Wie gesagt, sonst noch ein paar Steinpassagen, so schließt man alles aus, was man nicht will


----------



## 328 (24. April 2004)

Das FOTO von dem Specialized (Dort oben) vom Filip Meirhaeghe is aber bei einem "Short Track Race " geschossen worden , die Strecke ist 8,5km lang und ist 50% Asphalt, hat also mit einem "normalen" OX so ziemlich GAR NIX zu tun !!


PS:

Filip Meirhaeghe war als einziger der Top-Fahrer auf einem Fully unterwegs. Nachteile brachte ihm aber nur seine Reifenwahl: "Ich hatte schmale Slicks aufgezogen. Im Gelände musste ich immer eher bremsen und in den Kurven langsamer tun. Dabi haben meine Gegener immer ein Loch aufgemacht, das ich dann wieder zufahren musste."


----------



## Thunderbird (26. April 2004)

Ist zwar ein Marahthon gewesen, aber ich bin jetzt das 1. Rennen gegen einen Crosser gefahren:

Bei der Worldclass-MTB-Challenge in Offenburg waren auf der 93Km/2980Hm-Strecke (neben mir)
auch noch Andrea Huser  , Karl Platt, Carsten Bresser, Sandro Spaeth und Alban Lakata am Start.

Kurz vor dem Start hat der Sprecher Carsten Bresser gefragt, was er denn  da für ein Rad 
fahre und der hat nur so rumgedruckst und was von "MTB mit 28-Zoll Reifen" gemurmelt.
Hat gesagt, er wolle das mal ausprobieren und schauen, ob's was bringt.
Der Sprecher hat das Bike dann aber noch mal deutlich als Crosser bezeichnet und den 
teilweise erstaunten Marathonteilnehmern die neue UCI-Regel erklärt. 

Das Rennen (sehr rutschige Schotterwege, 10% Asphalt & 1% Singletrails)
hat dann Alban Lakata vor Sandro Spaeth und Karl Platt auf einem MTB gewonnen.
Carsten Bresser ist mit seinem Schmalspurbike nach Henrik Scharf 5., bzw. 6. geworden.
Er hatte 10 Minuen Rückstand auf den Erstplatzierten.   
Bresser kam im Zielsprint (300m Asphalt) Zeitgleich mit dem 6. Platz an.
Ich weiß leider nicht, ob er den eingeholt- oder den Sprint verloren hat.

Bresser war knapp 48 Minuten schneller als ich und das lag natürlich _nur _ an seinem Crossbike.   


Ach ja - im Cross-Country Rennen am nächsten Tag ist auf der brutal harten
Strecke kein Fahrer auf die Idee gekommen, mit einem Crosser zu starten.
Bart Brentjens, der Sieger, hat sein Bike an manchen Stellen sogar getragen
und einen Biker haben sie anscheinend ins Krankenhaus gefahren.

Thb


----------



## Principia (8. Mai 2004)

(08.05.04/ak) Bund Deutscher Radfahrer verweist auf die nicht angepassten Wettkampfbestimmungen Mountainbike. Verärgerung bei Stevens-Jeantex.


»Die Strecke wäre ideal für ein 29-Zoll-Fahrrad!« Jens Schwedler, Deutscher Vizemeister im Querfeldein, ist sauer. Bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften im Mountainbike am morgigen Sonntag in Sundern-Hagen darf er überraschend nicht mit seinem umgebauten Cross-Rad antreten, das ihm möglicherweise auf der 4,2 km langen Strecke entscheidende Vorteile verschaffen würde. »Es reicht vielleicht nicht zum Deutschen Meister, aber fünf Plätze besser als mit dem Mountainbike wäre ich auf jeden Fall.«


Hintergrund der Diskussion ist eine neue Regelung des Weltradsportverbandes UCI, die zum 1. Januar diesen Jahres in Kraft trat. Seither dürfen Mountainbikes bei internationalen Wettkämpfen mit größeren Laufrädern  bis zu 29 Zoll statt der bisher üblichen 26 Zoll  ausgestattet werden. In die Wettkampfordnung des Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR) wurde diese Änderung allerdings noch nicht übernommen. Während nun bei Bundesliga-Rennen, die als internationale Rennen nach den UCI-Bestimmungen ausgetragen werden, die größeren Laufräder eingesetzt werden dürfen, werden bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft am Sonntag voraussichtlich nur 26-Zöller zum Einsatz kommen. 


Neben den größeren Laufrädern sind 29-Zöller tendenziell auch leichter (oftmals wird sogar auf eine Federgabel verzichtet) und werden mit schmaleren Reifen als herkömmliche Mountainbikes eingesetzt. Auf technisch nicht ganz schwierigen Kursen können damit kürzere Rundenzeiten erreicht werden. »Vor allem in der Tragepassage des DM-Kurses hätte ein leichteres Rad sicher Vorteile«, so Jens Schwedler, der als Deutscher Meister 2002 im Cross exzellent mit diesem Sportgerät umgehen kann.


Äußerst verwunderlich ist allerdings, dass der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer erst am heutigen Samstag in einem persönlichen Gespräch zwischen dem Bundesfachwart Volker Brunner und Jens Schwedler darauf hingewiesen hat, dass der Einsatz der 29-Zöller bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft nicht erlaubt sei. Verwunderlich, denn schließlich wird die Diskussion über die Zulassung von 29-Zöllern bereits seit Monaten geführt. »Man könnte den Eindruck haben, man möchte das Team Stevens-Jeantex und Jens Schwedler ausbremsen«, meint Volker Dohrmann, Produktmanager bei Stevens. Die Hamburger Bike-Schmiede Stevens hat die Entscheidung der UCI, 29-Zoll-Räder zuzulassen, ausdrücklich begrüßt und erweitert derzeit ihre Produktlinien.


(Quelle: PM Stevens-Jeantex)


ist die reaktion von schwedler zu verstehen ? wie seht ihr das ? ich finde es richtig,das keine 29" eingesetzt werden dürfen !!!


----------



## phiro (8. Mai 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ist die reaktion von schwedler zu verstehen ? wie seht ihr das ? ich finde es richtig,das keine 29" eingesetzt werden dürfen !!!



 

bin der selben Meinung wie du 

is doch klar das er sich aufregt, er als Crosser hätte sich dadurch natürlich Vorteile ausgerechnet, tja Pech gehabt


----------



## Frey (8. Mai 2004)

So ein Schei... - ich kann das überhaupt nicht verstehen. 
29" im XC Rennen sollte so schnell wie möglich wieder verboten werden. 
Für solche Bikes gibt es Querfeldein-Rennen und wenn Schwelder 29" fahren will sollte er auch nur bei solchen Rennen fahren. 
Ich finde es unfair und eine Art Wettbewerbsverzerrung...damit wird der MTB Sport kaputt gemacht. Aber andererseits sollten die Strecken technisch so anspruchsvoll gestaltet werden, dass man mit 29" keine Vorteile hat. 
Damit endlich die ganzen verkappten Straßenfahrer keine Chance mehr haben. 
Ich finde es ja schon schlimm genug, dass die meisten MTB-Fahrer sowieso nur auf der Straße trainieren und gar keine Technik haben...

so long...

Gruss

Frey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (8. Mai 2004)

meiner meinung nach viel wind um nix....
klar gibts strecken wo man mim crosser schneller is, aber ich bezweifle dass deswegen in zukunft plötzlich alle mim crosser auftauchen....n mtb hat auch vorteile , und wem das immer noch zu unfair is, dann soll er sich eben auch n crosser kaufen...is auch gleich noch ne gute trainingsmöglichkeit im winter und macht echt fun 

zu den 29-zöllern...bin vor zwei jahren ma n paar wochen einen gefahrn(eines der ersten fisher modelle mit xt/xtr, marzzochi gabel und ansonsten "normalen" teilen
ich mit meinen 1,81m bin nicht sehr gut damit zurecht gekommen....also die 29-zoll mtbs sind wirklich den grossen fahrern vorbehalten, und meiner meinung nach sind die dann nicht bevorteilt, sondern haben jetzt eben nicht mehr den nachteil ein eigentlich zu kleines rad fahrn zu müssen....und sehts ma so...die grösseren felgen, rahmen gabeln und reifen wiegen auch mehr  

wer schonma mim crosser über n "normalen"singletrail geheizt is, weiss das man auf dem ding wesentlich mehr technik braucht um nicht abzufliegen wie auf nem "normalen" mtb....


----------



## realbiker (8. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> meiner meinung nach viel wind um nix....
> klar gibts strecken wo man mim crosser schneller is, aber ich bezweifle dass deswegen in zukunft plötzlich alle mim crosser auftauchen....n mtb hat auch vorteile , und wem das immer noch zu unfair is, dann soll er sich eben auch n crosser kaufen...is auch gleich noch ne gute trainingsmöglichkeit im winter und macht echt fun
> 
> zu den 29-zöllern...bin vor zwei jahren ma n paar wochen einen gefahrn(eines der ersten fisher modelle mit xt/xtr, marzzochi gabel und ansonsten "normalen" teilen
> ...




@ Hugo

So ist es ich sehs genau so und wenn du gut bist dann ists eigentlich egal mit welchem Bike du fährst!   

Fully - 29er - Hardtail  - Crosser ... egal!


----------



## Catweazl (9. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Damit endlich die ganzen verkappten Straßenfahrer keine Chance mehr haben.
> Ich finde es ja schon schlimm genug, dass die meisten MTB-Fahrer sowieso nur auf der Straße trainieren und gar keine Technik haben...
> ...



Hey, wo ist Dein Problem mit Rennradfahrern, die auch MTB fahren.  Bisher kannte ich diese Aroganz nur umgekehrt.   

Ist halt mal Fakt, daß man auf dem RR effizienter trainieren kann ( halt außer Technik). Wenn Du dann bei irgendwelchen Rennen Leute vorne hast, die halt einfach schneller sind, weil sie anders/besser trainieren, so ist das noch lange kein Grund, diese hier einfach so herabzuqualifizieren. 

Außerdem, was soll hier die ganze Labberei.   Das hört sich hier ja weitestgehend so an, als wäre jeder von Euch schon so dermaßen an seiner Leistungsgrenze, daß er nur noch durch besseres Material schneller würde. Leute, bitte, traniert ein bißchen mehr, dann ist das doch wohl alles kein Thema mehr.   

Auch die Beschwerden über die Strecken kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Als nächstes beschweren sich die Leute mit 80 kg Körpergewicht noch darüber, daß viele CC-Rennen bergauf entschieden werden, wo man gegen leichte Fahrer fast immer das Nachsehen hat. 

Es ist nun mal so, wie es ist: die eine Strecke liegt jenen, die andere halt anderen besser. Was soll's.  Wenn ich partout immer vorne sein will und mit Niederlagen nicht umgehen kann ( oder dann kein Spaß an Rennen habe), such ich mir halt die Strecken aus, auf denen ich Chancen für mich sehe.


----------



## Frey (9. Mai 2004)

Sorry Catweazl...aber ich habe eigentlich kein Problem mit Rennradfahrern, aber ich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn jemand immerzu auf dem Rennrad trainiert und dann nur MTB-Rennen fährt. Da kann er ja gleich Straßenrennen fahren...machen aber viele nicht, weil dort die Konkurenz zu stark ist. 
Und genau das gleiche ist es, wenn Stevens auf 28 oder 29" die technisch anspruchlosen Rennen fahren will. Das ist für mich kein Mountainbiken mehr sondern Straßenrennen. 

gruss
frey


----------



## der alte ron (9. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das gleiche ist es, wenn Stevens auf 28 oder 29" die technisch anspruchlosen Rennen fahren will. Das ist für mich kein Mountainbiken mehr sondern Straßenrennen.
> gruss
> frey


Nein , das ist einfach radfahren ! Und es geht ja hier um radrennen   . Wollt ihr wirklich irgendwann den zustand anstreben der auf der straße schon normal ist , das alles reglementiert ist ? Lasst es lieber gut sein , sollten wir nicht froh sein , das die uci mal etwas nicht in stacheldraht eingezäunt hat ?! Ich glaube solche diskussionen können nur un deutschland geführt werden  .
Nikolay


----------



## phiro (9. Mai 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube solche diskussionen können nur un deutschland geführt werden  .



ich glaube net.....

wer hat denn als erstes auf sagen wir mal ungewöhnliche weise dagegen protestiert......
na genau, der Florian Vogel, und der ist SCHWEIZER

die Diskussion gibbet net nur in D-Land sondern auch woanders, nur ist das bei uns ein größeres Problem weil bei uns einige Crosser MTB fahren und darauf pochen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (10. Mai 2004)

Man beachte auch den  *----*>  <---- im text !


----------



## Catweazl (10. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Catweazl...aber ich habe eigentlich kein Problem mit Rennradfahrern, aber ich finde es einfach nicht gut, wenn jemand immerzu auf dem Rennrad trainiert und dann nur MTB-Rennen fährt. Da kann er ja gleich Straßenrennen fahren...machen aber viele nicht, weil dort die Konkurenz zu stark ist.
> ...



Also ich traniere - wie viele andere ambitionierte Radfahrer - halt einfach mehr auf'm RR, weil dort das Training effizienter ist. Punktum. Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich nicht auch häufig auf dem MTB fahre ( so ca. 150-180 Stunden im Jahr). 

Ich kenne wirklich niemanden aus meinem "Dunstkreis", der nur Straße trainiert und dann "nur" MTB-Rennen fährt. Wenn die Jungs MTB-Rennen fahren, dann fahren die auch sonst ab und zu MTB. Die meisten - auch ambitionierten Sportler -werden eine vernünftige Mischung beider Sportgeräte wählen.

Man kann doch niemandem das sinnvolle und effiziente Training verbieten, nur weil man offensichtlich selber nicht bereit ist, das gleiche zu tun. 

Außerdem kenne ich wirklich ganz wenige RR-Fahrer, die im Gelände richtig gut sind, also haben die auf vernünftigen CC-Kursen doch sowieso kaum Chancen.


----------



## amazombi (10. Mai 2004)

was soll den die diskussion überhaupt? auf manchen strecken iss crossrad schneller, auf anderen wiederrum mtb. bei manchen rennen mag das material zwischen platz eins und platz 2 unterscheiden, aber mal ehrlich: wer von uns hier ist denn schon mal wegen eines materialnachteils "nur" zweiter geworden? das ist für den breitensport uninteressant. und dass die herrschaften an der spitze eh' vom hardtail aufs fully wechseln wenn die strecke es verlangt ist ja schon bekannt. wenn wir jetzt anfangen wegen der crossräder zu heulen dann muß konsequent demnächst alles in einer hardtail und in einer fully klasse gestartet werden, sonst könnte ja einer benachteiligt sein. am besten unterteilt man die noch mal in eine mechanisch und eine hydraulisch gebremste klasse. albern, und eigentlich ist das genau die art von diskussion die mir an manchen rennradlern so auf den zeiger geht ("nur ein stahlrahmen ist ein guter rahmen", sowas in der art halt). können wir noch mal von diesem ultraverbissenen kampf um jeden platz (und wenn's der 359. in der M40 beim runtenfunkler mittwochsradeln um die stadtsparkasse ist) runterkommen?


----------



## checky (10. Mai 2004)

Ob Dus glaubst oder nicht, es gibt Leute hier die sich über einen Platz unter den ersten 10 freuen & wenn man dann mühevoll meinetwegen den 7 erreicht hat, aber der 6 dann vonnem Crosser erreicht wurde, so finde ich das schon ärgerlich. 
Es sind meiner Meinung nach verschiedene Sportgeräte & tradditionsbewusst wie der Radsport bisher immer war sollte es auch so bleiben.
Ich kann Sundern zu der gemachten Entscheidung nur gratulieren.


----------



## Hugo (10. Mai 2004)

wie schon oben erwaehnt finde ich sollte jeder damit fahrn duerfen womit er am schnellsten ist, worueber man sich aber wirklcih ma unterhalten muesste....waers nicht sinnvoll n mindestmass an techn. anspruch in die strecken mit ein zu baun?

wie schon erwaehnt....29-zoeller sind den grossen vorbehalten weil sie einfach groesser sind wie normale bikes, und so lange an so nem ding dicke reifen sind isses in meinen augen auch n mtb und wenn jemand nun ma gross is, dann sollte er nicht noch mit nem zu kleinen rad gestraft sein, das waer so wie wenn die 1,70 und kleiner fraktion auf 24zoellern durch die gegend juckeln wuerd....will ja auch keiner

aber das mit den crossern kann ich schon nach voll ziehn dass das vielen aufstoesst....mir persoehnl. isses bislang noch egal, bis jetz bin ich noch kein rennen mitgefahrn dass ich mir zutraun wuerde mim (ungefederten) crosser zu fahrn, wenn in frammersbach tatsaechlich einer an den start geht dann hat er gleichzeitig spot und hohn, wie auch meinen tiefsten respekt verdient, weil so lange moecht ich kein bike tragen  

es muss doch moeglich sein(auch wenn nur national) richtlinien festzulegen nach denen eine strecke ungefaehr gestalltet sein sollte(die wm letztes jahr war doch auch cross-untaugl. oder?) kann so schwer nicht sein, und waere sicher auch im interesse der sportler(mehr herausforderung) und zuschauer(mehr action)

bei ner motorrad oder auto-ralley kann man mit ner strassenmaschine oder tourenwagen in der regel auch kein blumetopf gewinnen, wieso dann aufm bike?

meiner meinung nach muesste man das problem von der seite angehn und am besten jegl. reglementierung am material bleiben lassen....jeder sollte damit fahrn was ihn am schnellsten macht, aber die strecke und das fahrerische koennen sollten entscheiden ob man denn alles mit jedem rad fahrn kann.

wenn sich leute darueber auslassen dass jetz fahrer mit sponsoren bevorteilt sind....meine guete...sind sie jetz auch schon....mit zwei kilo weniger am bike waer ich auch schneller, kanns oder will mirs aber nicht leisten, da wuerd ich mir vorher n strassenrenner oder crosser kaufen.....das muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Mai 2004)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wie schon oben erwaehnt finde ich sollte jeder damit fahrn duerfen womit er am schnellsten ist, worueber man sich aber wirklcih ma unterhalten muesste....waers nicht sinnvoll n mindestmass an techn. anspruch in die strecken mit ein zu baun?
> 
> wie schon erwaehnt....29-zoeller sind den grossen vorbehalten weil sie einfach groesser sind wie normale bikes, und so lange an so nem ding dicke reifen sind isses in meinen augen auch n mtb und wenn jemand nun ma gross is, dann sollte er nicht noch mit nem zu kleinen rad gestraft sein, das waer so wie wenn die 1,70 und kleiner fraktion auf 24zoellern durch die gegend juckeln wuerd....will ja auch keiner
> 
> ...



noch 2 kilo weniger bei deinem bike????


also ich find auch, das man die leute mit den bikes starten lassen sollte, mit denen sie am schnellsten sind. und wenn das crossbikes sind, dann sollte man das ganze halt nicht als cc-rennen verkaufen...

oder man führt eine schieben-verboten regel ein, das wär spaßig...


----------



## realbiker (10. Mai 2004)

@ Frey

Du hast doch selber 2001 gemeint das der XC Kurs bei den Worldgames in Saalbach heftig ist! Das war aber eigentlich ein Kurs auf dem ich mit dem Crosser auch fahren kann!   

Zum Glück gibts bei uns fast nur schwere Kurse sodass ich mit dem Crosser nicht fahren kann - aber mit einem 29" Mountainbike locker!   

U-23 Meister in Holland:












Unsere Jungs bei den ersten Rennen:















Und alle warn auf 29er Bikes unterwegs - so jetzt gibts wieder Diskussionsstoff!


----------



## Thunderbird (10. Mai 2004)

Zu den Bildern:

- Der Typ auf Bild 1 (über 2m groß?) bräuchte 32" Reifen.   

- Der Typ auf Bild 2 sieht trotz 29"-Bike ziemlich fertig aus.    

- Der Typ auf bild 3 liegt trotz 29" Bike hinten.     

Wie waren denn die Platzierungen?

Die Strecke sieht allerdings auch recht lasch aus. Da bringt 29" doch nichts, oder?

Thb


----------



## Frey (11. Mai 2004)

@ realbiker....gratuliere zu deiner Technik wenn du in Saalbach mit nem Crosser runter kommst...der hätte dich 2001 vielleicht noch einen oder 2 Plätze weiter vor gebracht... ;-) ist mir auch egal, es geht mir nur darum, dass man Mountainbikerennen Moutainbikerennen sein lassen sollte. 

Und 29" sind für mich keine Mountainbikes. Schau doch mal auf die Fotos...sieht aus wie ein Marathon....Technik nicht verlangt....also fahrt ihr eure 29" Bikes (weil ihr es euch leisten könnt...) und zieht damit jemand der gleich stark oder besser ist ab....
Ich weis nicht, aber ich finde das einfach unfair.

@Catweazl


> Leute, bitte, traniert ein bißchen mehr, dann ist das doch wohl alles kein Thema mehr.





> daß ich nicht auch häufig auf dem MTB fahre ( so ca. 150-180 Stunden im Jahr).


Wie noch mehr trainieren....wow...Und was machst du sonst so, wenn du nicht gerade Fahrrad fährst? 

Sorry Jungs ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich bin wohl in der Beziehung ein wenig altmodisch.


----------



## realbiker (11. Mai 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Bildern:
> 
> - Der Typ auf Bild 1 (über 2m groß?) bräuchte 32" Reifen.
> 
> ...



Der Typ auf Bild 1 (vom XC) ist 195 cm groß - auf Bild 2 ist der Bergsprint zu sehen - daher sieht die Strecke einfach aus - Typ 3 hat dann aber auch den Sprint gewonnen!   
Platzierungen waren: 20. bzw. 48 beim Marathon! 

Weiter Bilder von der Strecke (fast nur Waldwege - daher viele Wurzeln und sehr nass):











Wer mehr davon sehen will: 
http://nyx.at/top-six/show_subpage.php?spid=166&thispageID=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (11. Mai 2004)

Frey schrieb:
			
		

> @ realbiker....gratuliere zu deiner Technik wenn du in Saalbach mit nem Crosser runter kommst...der hätte dich 2001 vielleicht noch einen oder 2 Plätze weiter vor gebracht... ;-) ist mir auch egal, es geht mir nur darum, dass man Mountainbikerennen Moutainbikerennen sein lassen sollte.
> 
> Und 29" sind für mich keine Mountainbikes. Schau doch mal auf die Fotos...sieht aus wie ein Marathon....Technik nicht verlangt....also fahrt ihr eure 29" Bikes (weil ihr es euch leisten könnt...) und zieht damit jemand der gleich stark oder besser ist ab....
> Ich weis nicht, aber ich finde das einfach unfair..



Saalbach war ja wirklich ein echter Wiesenkurs nur die eine Abfahrt und da sind auch 80% gelaufen also könnt ich da locker mit dem Crosser fahren!   

Unsere Vorteile ein 29er Bike zu besitzen sind ja nicht unbedingt Vorteile weil die Hardtail haben alle über 10 Kilo - also wär eigentlich ein 8 Kilo Bike auch unfair und trotzdem fahren welche damit! Außerdem find ich gut das beim Biken mehr Freiräume bleiben als auf der total reglementierten Straße!   

Unsere Jungs 2003


----------



## phiro (11. Mai 2004)

@realbiker

war Kobernaußerwald oder?

muss ja ziemlich krass gewesen sein, vorallem das riesen Schlammloch   
bist du auch mitgefahren?

@Saalbach

naja, also wenn man dort die schwere Abfahrt (wie fast alle) runterschiebt ist das wirklich ne Drückerstrecke und net allzu schwierig
2003 wars aber leider nass und schlammig wie Sau, da wars dann doch schon etwas schwieriger


----------



## realbiker (11. Mai 2004)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> @realbiker
> 
> war Kobernaußerwald oder?
> 
> ...



Ja das ist der Kobernaußerwald und ich bin mitgefahren und beim Bergsprint (km 14) ist mit ohne ein Anzeichen so um Platz 30 die Kette gerissen!   
Durchs Schlammloch braucht man einfach voll Gas durchziehen dann passt das! 

Naja Saalbach war mal ein cooler Kurs - bevor alles geschottert wurde. Eigentlich wär der ganze Kurs fahrbar aber im Rennen ist leider laufen schneller!


----------



## RobBj123 (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo...

Ich habe mich bisher aus der ganzen Diskussion rausgehalten, aber jetzt muss ich doch mal was dazu sagen..

Ich finde, dass jedem die Entscheidung mit welchem Rad er fahren möchte, selbst überlassen sein sollte. Zwischen Fulllys und Hardtails gibt es auch große Unterscheide, wieso sollte man dann also nicht auch Crosser zulassen. So unterschiedlich wie die Räder, sind ja auch die Fahrer, einer kommt besser mit diesem Rad zu recht, der nächste besser mit dem anderen. Man sollte einfach jeden fahren lassen was er will (in gewissen Grenzen natürlich...). 

Bergab wird man als Hardtailfahrer vom Fully versägt, bergauf vom Crosser... 

Auf der Straße ist auch alles furchtbar reglementiert, wieso messen sie z.B. beim Zeifahren den Abstand Sattelspitze-Lenkerspitze und wenn es nicht passt darf man nicht fahren, das ist doch einfach Schwachsinn! Und wollt ihr wirklich, dass das beim Mountainbiken auch so endet?

Also sollte man einfach jeden das Rad fahren lassen, mit dem er denkt am schnellsten zu sein und fertig! Es gewinnt immer noch der beste Fahrer und nicht das beste Rad!


----------



## phiro (11. Mai 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist der Kobernaußerwald und ich bin mitgefahren und beim Bergsprint (km 14) ist mit ohne ein Anzeichen so um Platz 30 die Kette gerissen!
> Durchs Schlammloch braucht man einfach voll Gas durchziehen dann passt das!
> 
> Naja Saalbach war mal ein cooler Kurs - bevor alles geschottert wurde. Eigentlich wär der ganze Kurs fahrbar aber im Rennen ist leider laufen schneller!



aso schade, also Ausfall oder besser gesagt umsonst eingesaut

naja, aber manche hatten da net so ne gute Taktik wie du, einige sind da ja schön Kopfüber reingeplummst   

kenne Saalbach nur von 2003, ist halt ne recht einfache Strecke, aber ist ja auch nur ne Hobby-WM   

gruß


----------



## realbiker (12. Mai 2004)

Ja ja an der Stelle sind am meisten Zuseher aber ich bin seit 99 dort fast jedes Jahr gefahren und weiss daher alle Insider, ... !   
Das Rennen ist eigentlich irgendwie mit Paris - Roubaix zu verlgeichen - die Hölle des Nordens eben! (von Österreich gesehen)   
Das witzige ist das selbst bei warmen, schönenen Wetter (seit 99 - 2 mal so gewesen) diese Gatschloch exsistiert - heuer wars extrem, teilweise Schnee am Streckenrand! Am Start gerade mal 4 Grad und ich mit den kurzen Handschuhen unterwegs!   

Zu Saalbach kann ich nur sagen - eigentlich ein Klasse Kurs - letztes mal war ich 2003 dabei, da hat sich während des Rennens durch die Befestigung der Startnummer die Vorderbremse ausgehängt und ich habs nicht getscheckt - bin obwohl ich am Vortag den MA gefahren bin 11. geworden (FUN) und hab mich kräftig mit Frey gematcht!   
Das erste Mal - ich glaub war 99 da waren alle Wege noch so richtig wurzelig und viele Stufen waren auch drinnen => viele Stürze, ...!   

Bist du heuer wieder dabei?


----------



## phiro (12. Mai 2004)

realbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja an der Stelle sind am meisten Zuseher aber ich bin seit 99 dort fast jedes Jahr gefahren und weiss daher alle Insider, ... !
> Das Rennen ist eigentlich irgendwie mit Paris - Roubaix zu verlgeichen - die Hölle des Nordens eben! (von Österreich gesehen)
> Das witzige ist das selbst bei warmen, schönenen Wetter (seit 99 - 2 mal so gewesen) diese Gatschloch exsistiert - heuer wars extrem, teilweise Schnee am Streckenrand! Am Start gerade mal 4 Grad und ich mit den kurzen Handschuhen unterwegs!
> 
> ...




mein Beileid, ich hatte zum Glück dieses Jahr noch kein Schlammrennen, kommt aber sicher noch    

aber das mitm Frey kann net 2003 gewesen sein, da ist er nämlich net mitgefahren, er war glaube 2001 dort 
bin 2003 auch den MA (Kurzdistanz) und dann das CC-Rennen gefahren, aber bei den Herren (keine Ahnung wie sie das genannt haben, Experten oder sowas glaube)
war ganz gut, bin 18. und 16. geworden   

dieses Jahr kann ich net mehr, fahre jetzt Lizenzklasse   

gruß


----------



## realbiker (12. Mai 2004)

Ja sorry war ein Fehler von mir - ich hab natürlich 2001 gemeint aber ich fand die Worldgames ab da nicht mehr so toll weil einfach extrem viele Teilnehmer waren und so eine richtige Massenveranstaltung drauß wurde!


----------



## Principia (20. Mai 2004)

so back to topic 

*BDR lehnt Mountainbike-Rennen mit 29-Zoll-Rädern ab*

(19.05.04/kg) Der Bund Deutscher Radfahrer hat nun öffentlich zum Streitfall der Frühsaison Stellung bezogen: Er lehnt 29-Zoll-Räder für MTB-Rennen ab und beantragt eine Rücknahme der Regelung. 

Während die deutschen MTB-Veranstalter über Rekordkulissen jubeln, diskutiert das Lager der Cross-Country-Sportler zurzeit mit Vehemenz ein Regel-Politikum, das auch die Olympischen Spiele in Athen erreichen könnte. Das Management-Komitee des Radsport-Weltverbands UCI hat im vergangenen Juli überraschend die Begrenzung für die Radgröße in MTB-Rennen von den traditionellen 26 Zoll auf 29 Zoll angehoben. Eine Mindestreifenbreite gibt es nicht. So ist es seit Anfang des Jahres möglich, in Mountainbike-Rennen die im Querfeldein-Sport gebräuchlichen rennradähnlichen Rahmen und die dazu gehörigen schmalen Reifen zu benutzen. Das ist im Frühjahr in verschiedenen Ländern bereits geschehen und bietet auf einigen Kursen oder bei entsprechenden Wetterbedingungen Vorteile. 

Auch auf dem olympischen Kurs am Mount Parnitha in Athen wäre wohl ein Einsatz von Cross-ähnlichen Bikes möglich. Das, so ist man sich beim BDR mit allen seinen Top-Athleten einig, würde dem Sport nicht gut tun. »Die Einführung der 29-Zoll-Räder ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Wir wollen Chancengleichheit, keine Materialschlacht«, sagt Sportdirektor Burckhard Bremer. Neben an der Vorderradgabel gefedertem und vollgefedertem Mountainbike würden die Biker in Zukunft ein drittes Rad in ihr Equipment aufnehmen müssen. Der BDR hat bei der MTB-Kommission der UCI, die am kommenden Samstag tagt, einen Antrag auf Rückkehr zur alten Regelung gestellt. 

Unabhängig von der Aufregung um das Reglement, verzeichnet die Disziplin Cross-Country in diesem Frühjahr einen deutlichen Aufwärtstrend. Die Bundesliga-Läufe in Münsingen und Heubach und die Premiere des Worldclass-Challenge in Offenburg hatten Rekordkulissen zu vermelden. Auch die Deutsche Meisterschaft in Sundern-Hagen reihte sich in die Liste der Top-Veranstaltungen mit Event-Charakter ein. »Mountainbike steht zu oft im Schatten der anderen Radsport-Disziplinen. Edelmetall bei Olympia könnte den Durchbruch bringen. Angesichts der Leistungen deutscher Aktiver einerseits und des großen breitensportlichen Interesses anderseits, ist eine solche Entwicklung längst überfällig«, betont BDR-Präsidentin Sylvia Schenk mit Blick auf das Potenzial des Mountainbikesports. 

Wir nehmen das Politikum  wie angekündigt  zum Anlass für eine neue Umfrage, die Sie auf der Hauptseite in der rechten Spalte finden. Machen Sie mit! [www.bike-sport-news.de]

(Quelle: BDR-Medienservice / BSN)


des weiteren: Norba-Serie #2: Short-Track- Sieg mit einem Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (1. Juni 2004)

Naja aber zumindest bei Marathons solls noch erlaubt bleiben und das würde ich genial finden!    Etwas Diskussionsstoff, wir haben das 24 Stunden Rennen in Gosau (AUT) www.24h-mtb.at als 4er Team und OVERALL gewonnen (alle auf 29" Bikes unterwegs   )


----------



## der alte ron (1. Juni 2004)

In der aktuellen BSN ist ein interessanter artikel zu unserer diskussion .


----------



## realbiker (2. Juni 2004)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> In der aktuellen BSN ist ein interessanter artikel zu unserer diskussion .



Das stimmt und die Jungs von BIKE SPORT NEWS - schreiben meiner Meinung nach sehr objektiv - so wie es auch wirklich ist!


----------



## ghost_marine (8. Juni 2004)

also ich bin der meinung, jeder soll nehmen was er will, dafür müssen die STRECKEN einfach AUSGEGLICHEN sein, so dass man mit keinem bike wirkliche große vorteile hat, sondern dass man einfach nehmen kann was einem mehr liegt... fully, HT, crosser...


----------



## Principia (21. Juli 2004)

was muss ich gerade auf cyclingnews.com lesen !?!?!? 



> *RockShox Reba 29in - for Olympians only*
> 
> RockShox is winding up for a big year of new forks in 2005 after a quiet spell while the company that introduced the mountain bike suspension fork realigned itself as part of SRAM over the last year or two.
> 
> ...


 !!!


----------



## checky (21. Juli 2004)

wenn nun auch noch ein 29er Olympia gewinnt, dann ists um den MTB Sport geschehen  & Gary verdient sich ne goldene Nase.
Scheint der internationale Protest der Profis ja nicht wirklich geholfen zu haben.
(Ist Cyclocross eigentlich auch Olympisch ? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (21. Juli 2004)

Nein, soweit ich weiss gibt es nur Rennrad, Bahnrad und MTB als olympische Disziplinen


----------

